# Best way to remove drywall tape



## mrl390 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys. I am currently in the process of remodeling my kitchen. Ive got the floor and lower cabinets/countertop in. I will be doing the top cabinets here soon. I want to do a tile backsplash on the two walls the cabinets are on. On the wall behind the stove they used fake plastic bricks that are glued on with a mortar type substance. After popping the bricks off,  I used a putty knife to get behind the paper on the drywall and peel off the "mortar" they used. It actually comes off pretty easy. My problem is this. There is a seam in the drywall that runs horizontally right through where I am peeling the "mortar" off. The tape does NOT want to come off the wall and I cant get the mortar off where the tape and spackle is. I need to get that tape off but its unwilling to comply. I have a wallpaper steamer. I was going to use it to moisten the tape/spackle in hope that it will peel off the wall. Will the gypsum under the paper fall apart if I get it wet or should it be somewhat resistant to the steam? Is there any other trick to removing the tape that I should try? I dont want to have to re-drywall the area but I will be using cement board over the area so it doesnt have to be pretty when Im done. Sorry for the long post, thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2011)

Try skimming it off with a box knife. I doubt the steam will do a lot of dammage if you let it dry for a while before you cover it up. If that doesn't work just cut out 4" strip and replace just that before you cover it.


----------

